# MTD 601 Will not start



## raymondcg (Aug 29, 2014)

Here we go. I bought this yesterday and it worked fine. I was cutting the grass and the blades stopped moving then loads of blue smoke can up from under the mower deck. I turned off the tractor and waited. After 30min i tried to start it again. Nothing. I moved it to my garage, cleaned out the mower deck of grass and tried again. Nothing.
Indications
I put in the key and nothing shows up on the digital gauge, no noise at all.
Troubleshooting steps
Checked the battery - 12.2v
Checked the fuse - OK
Tried to find a wiring diagram to check the electrical, I am guessing that is the problem, or any help that anyone can provide


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model/serial number of the tractor ?
Sounds like you burned up the PTO clutch.
Find the connector to the PTO,and disconnect it. Use 2 jumper wires from the battery(one on the +/one on the - ),and touch one to each wire of the PTO clutch. You should hear a clicking sound . If not,the clutch is bad.
If it checks good,check the wire from the ignition switch,to the battery,for voltage.


----------



## raymondcg (Aug 29, 2014)

So I jumped the starter to the positive terminal and got the starter to move. The gauges light up now and I turn the key i hear a small noise from behind me, I guess that noise is the solenoid, but nothing else. The gauge disappears and I turn the key off and on, no gauge no more noises. But I can repeat this every time I jump the starter.

Made a video in case I missed anything.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1IE...KHE3zo_ET1Gi8A


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Charge the battery,and have it load tested(Auto Zone,etc). They can show full voltage,but may not have the AMPS to roll the engine,etc.


----------



## raymondcg (Aug 29, 2014)

fixed. the problem was the battery cable was loose on the solenoid. The best i can guess was the smoke came from to much grass in the mower deck and the belt was sliping


----------

